# Marnie Pearce



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Help her

LINK


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Help her
> 
> LINK


Dead link Andy


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Dead link Andy


Works now! His, not yours.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.






Says it all really.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And facebook page...

Please help me to keep my babies | Facebook


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Marnie has my full support. I hope justice will prevail and she can remain with her sons; no Mother should have her children taken from her unless she is an unfit parent but in Marnies case, there is no shred of evidence that shes incompetant.

Despite my love of the UAE and my respect for the culture and laws of the land, this is one side of it I dislike at the moment.


----------



## dsackman (Jan 23, 2009)

I have compassion for Marnie's predicament, however we need understand what is going in here before we get our unmentionables in a knot.

_Had_ crimes are those which are punishable by a pre-established punishment found in the Quran and can be equated to felonies.

Here is an interesting extract:

No judge can change or reduce the punishment for these serous crimes. The Had crimes are:

1. Murder; 
2. Apostasy from Islam (making war upon Allah and his messengers); 
3. Theft; 
4. Adultery; 
5. Defamation (false accusation of adultery or fornication); 
6. Robbery; 
7. Alcohol-drinking.

The first four Had crimes have a specific punishment in the Quran. The last three crimes are mentioned but no specific punishment is found (Schmalleger, p.603). 

Some more liberal Islamic judges do not consider apostasy from Islam or wine drinking as Had crimes. The more liberal Islamic nations treat these crimes as Ta'zir or a lesser crime. 

Had crimes have fixed punishments because they are set by God and are found in the Quran. Had crimes are crimes against God's law and Ta'zir crimes are crimes against society. There are some safeguards for Had crimes that many in the media fail to mention. Some in the media only mention that if you steal, your hand is cut off. The Islamic judge must look at a higher level of proof and reasons why the person committed the crime. *A judge can only impose the Had punishment when a person confesses to the crime or there are enough witnesses to the crime. The usual number of witnesses is two, but in the case of adultery four witnesses are required.* The media often leaves the public with the impression that all are punished with flimsy evidence or limited proof. Islamic law has a very high level of proof for the most serious crimes and punishments. When there is doubt about the guilt of a Had crime, the judge must treat the crime as a lesser Ta'zir crime. If there is no confession to a crime or not enough witnesses to the crime, Islamic law requires the Had crime to be punished as a Ta'zir crime."

from iol.ie/~afifi/Articles/law.htm

Now, the interesting point here is that adultary is almost equal in seriousness to accusing someone falsely of the act, only separated by the fact that the fomer has a specific punishment, and the latter not.

Are there four people who can attest to Marnie's adultary? Maybe, and maybe not. However it appears that if she can prove that she is being falsely accused, she should be OK.

Then I am not a lawyer, nor have a read the Quran... 

Daniel


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No there is no witnesses, she's been convicted on the flimsiest evidence, 5 weeks after the police raid (where they found a bloke in her bedroom with the innards of her pc out obviously fixing it) and she was downstairs at the time, her husband too 5 used condoms and a pair of blokes underpants to the police, who accepted it as proof of her guilt. If I was having an affair do you think I'd leave the evidence around, 5 weeks later, and no, there was no dna testing done on them.

The maid made up a story that she entertained men in her husbands house, she was paid by her husband to say this. He has fathered a child in the US and wasn't done for adutery, the guy who Marnie allegedly had the affair with has been in and out of this country a few times since and has not been stopped.

Have a look at the facebook page for full details Please help me to keep my babies | Facebook.


----------



## dsackman (Jan 23, 2009)

I read the details in Facebook...

As I have stated, "... it appears that if she can prove that she is being falsely accused, she should be OK."

Does she need legal council - certainly she can get that, or are you suggesting that she has no rights before the law, and no rights to council?

.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The system is skewed massively against her, she's had an emirati lawyer but she was useless eg. she found out off 7days that her appeal had been rejected, not from her lawyer!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Two stories today

British mum convicted of adultery in Dubai goes on the run with kids - mirror.co.uk

Marnie Pearce: adultery case mother tells of her fears at never seeing her children again - Telegraph

The second being the more truthful

exerts

Telegraph


> Her friends are also trying to raise £20,000 so that a British solicitor, James Maguire, can take legal action to try to prevent her former husband from taking the children out of Dubai. They have set up an appeal on social networking Facebook entitled "Please Help Me to Keep My Babies" that allows donations to be made using Paypal.



Mirror


> El-Labban told the Sunday Mirror he had never had an affair and had not framed his ex-wife.
> “The matter is now in the hands of the authorities,” he said. “But Marnie should be punished because she has broken the law.”


He's got a kid by her ffs!!!!


----------



## Bee (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was an element of truth to the whole adultery charge however I do sympathise with her. 
I still stratch my head when I hear of Western women who freely marry Islamic men and then spend the rest of their lives living in hell or searching for their abducted children. Ladies, Islam is not a religion, it is a way of life that even Islamic women struggle with. 
Go on holiday to Egypt, Morocoo, Dubai, Tunisia - if you are going to have an affir as a grown consenting women it is your right but don't fall in love with these men who have charm dripping out of a tap.
These unions last for a short time before it ends in tears and in countries like theirs where Sharia law favours the man, you fight a losing battle. They act easy going and liberal in the beginning but eventually they bow to family pressure when the novelty wears off. Not convinced ? Read "Not without by daughter" by Betty Mahmoody or "Reunited in the desert" By Helle Amin or "Fatwa" by Jacky Trevane.
Maybe she should look on the bright side, Marni has sons. 90% of all Egyptian girls/women undergo some form of circumcision. The poorer ones take their little princesses to a barber who slices off their clits with a razor WITHOUT ANAESTETIC where the wealthier Egyptians take their girls to clinics. It is not unusual for mothers and brothers of the little girl to hold them down whilst the deed is being done. This is the truth. I have lived and worked in Egypt and is is extremely common. And all in the name of honour, remove the clitoris and you remove that feeling that comes with sex and prevents their women from straying and not being virgins on their wedding night.
Be careful when you marry outside of your faith. Be careful when you allow your head to rule your heart.
I feel sorry for Marni.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

one fecked up society if you can put a mother through this
Dubai 'adultery' mum's agony | The Sun |News


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Walk a mile in a man's shoes before judging.....

I wish those who know absolutely nothing about this case wouldn't be so quick to judge... 

Irish, sorry I didn't reply to your message last night, I'll explain later.


----------



## kath65 (Mar 13, 2009)

After 10 years in Dubai I can only say Marnie is not the first, and she will certainly not be the last. I am surprised how her husband still keeps his highly visible PR role, as I think the story does not do P&G any favours.

After a number of very negative stories about the UAE justice system, this just is it, I have decided to not visit what was my home for such a long time again, and I will advise anyone against visiting Dubai!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

kath65 said:


> After 10 years in Dubai I can only say Marnie is not the first, and she will certainly not be the last. I am surprised how her husband still keeps his highly visible PR role, as I think the story does not do P&G any favours.
> 
> After a number of very negative stories about the UAE justice system, this just is it, I have decided to not visit what was my home for such a long time again, and I will advise anyone against visiting Dubai!


what is the name of company i know p&g whats it stand for thanks


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry is this p+g your talking about
Procter & Gamble Gulf FZE
Po Box 33060
Jebel Ali Free Zone, Gate 7, Junction 12
Jebel Ali Free Zone
Dubai
United Arab Emirates 
Telephone: 
Facsimile: 
+971(4)8064444 
+971(4)8064400


----------



## kath65 (Mar 13, 2009)

He is in a highly visible job, just google him:
Ihab El Labban, Professional Relations Manager, P&G, Arabian Peninsula.


----------

